# First LGD advice on set up



## goatfeathers (Jul 20, 2015)

We are ready to get our first LGD and I need some advice. I've read alot but this is our scenario. 3 NG's in 4 board fence at barn (chickens are in this fence as well but have a separate coop to roost at night), and we close them up every night in the barn. 1 Separate pen about 100 feet away with 48" goat fence and T posts (currently empty). We are getting 2 baby NG doehlings end of April and I know I need to keep them separate for a little while from my older does. Should we do a small pen within the 4 board pen for the babies during the day and get the LGD for the full area? or Should we put the babies in the completely separate pen and then where does the LGD go during the day? Should we close up the new LGD in the barn with the goats for the first few days of just leave the barn open from day one with the LGD and just keep babies closed up at night separate from the others? I don't want a puppy as I know that I don't have the knowledge to properly train so I am hoping for an older dog. Then the question is- should we go ahead and get an older LGD and a younger one so they have some company? We have ~1.5 acre right now fenced with about ~3 more to fence later. Sorry for so many questions, but I have looked everywhere and not sure what to do. We are looking for a GP or GP mix as I understand them to be more friendly with people and we have alot of friends that visit. Thank you!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not a LGD person, but it seems like 1.5 acres is a little small, if it was fenced good enough to keep a dog in, it would be fenced good enough to keep most predators out.

Is NG a Nubian goat?


----------



## goatfeathers (Jul 20, 2015)

Barn builder sorry! Typo I meant ND for Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Have you already had predator issues that make you concerned you need a LGD? If not, and they are all locked in the barn at night (does that continue during the summer?), then you may not need a guardian. As Barnbilder said, 1.5 acres is a small area for a dog that is bred to protect a much larger territory.


----------



## goatfeathers (Jul 20, 2015)

We don't want to continue locking them up. I would like to allow them to be outside as much as they want to. Not had any predator issues, but don't want to have an issue too late.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You didn't say how old your new baby NDs are; however, initial isolation (within eyesight of others) of new additions is good anyway you want to do it, as it shouldn't take too long to know if they are healthy enough to join your other goats...and that is the only reason I would isolate new comers to a herd unless they are so young and your older goats are harsh with them. (The quicker they find their places within your existing herd the better for them.) One way of letting the new babies run with your older goats all the time is simply to create a place they can get under or behind should the going be rough. Not something completely closed off from the others; but just something large enough for them to get behind or under and too small for the older goats to follow. That way they can experience the herd and still know there is a safe place for them. (At least that is what I do.)

As for an LGD: You really don't need an LGD for that set up. Any good guard dog would do once you let it know it is not to "play" with the goats/chickens. If you are determined to get an LGD, some will accept humans as part of their charges; however, when that occurs...usually on small acreage farms...it will most likely be wanting to sleep all over your place and not just stay in the barn or fenced 1.5 acre. (My Karakachan has done this; and she wonders around wherever she thinks the threat may be; and that is not always out with the goats where I want her to stay.) And, again, if you're determined to get an LGD, you're right. That dog will need another canine to play with so it won't play with your goats/fowl. However, if you get an older LGD, it may already have learned how to play without harming what it would be guarding. (I had a GS that learned to run "with" the baby goats and play "king of the hill" with them on an old oil drum. This GS, of course, was an exceptional dog; so I'm not saying all good guard dogs would actually learn how to "play" WITH ITS CHARGES.) As for GP, What I've heard about them would negate my having one on a small farm. They may be people friendly; but I've read they like to roam.


----------



## goatfeathers (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks everybody for the advice! I'm still reading and learning!!


----------



## klcardella (Mar 26, 2014)

I agree with the other posters about not needing a LGD for 1.5 acres. I have 5 LGDs (155 acres, 60 in pasture that they guard, and we have bear, mountain lions, and coyotes), but other than the pyr mix that I rescued, none would stay in 1.5 acres very long, or if they could not get out, they would be miserable. 

I keep an Akbash and a Maremma in the new lamb pasture, which is only 2.5 acres, but that is only for 2 months or so. They are OK with it because they know it's temporary. 

The rescue pyr mix that I have would be very happy on 1.5 acres. He does not like to roam, is very laid back, does not bother chickens or chase lambs. He was our first, and was an exceptional find. He came from a LGD rescue, so had been vetted extensively. This is an option I would suggest if you still really want an LGD. They can pair you with a dog that would be happy on a small acreage.

Another option is just having a general farm dog; not necessarily in with your animals. Just the presence of a dog would probably keep most predators away on such a small space. Or, you could hook up hot wire. I have used it on a 4 acre pasture with one good solar charger, and it worked great!

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------

